# Plumbers



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Any reputable plumbers here? Our shower needs replacement of plumbing and fixing the tiles again.

Would like to know if someone here does or knows someone who wont charge for quoting.

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bantario (Apr 10, 2011)

brapbrapboom said:


> Any reputable plumbers here? Our shower needs replacement of plumbing and fixing the tiles again.
> 
> Would like to know if someone here does or knows someone who wont charge for quoting.
> 
> ...


Shower head? drain?
Its easy stuff, take your time and do it yourself










My tiling job


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Yup I re did my entire washroom and it turned out great! I'm better at stuff like this rather then breeding shrimp, I can get it done myself


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Dman said:


> Yup I re did my entire washroom and it turned out great! I'm better at stuff like this rather then breeding shrimp, I can get it done myself


Your washroom looks like a mirror image of my washroom. Toilet, etc are on the wrong side. I think I have the same (or very similar looking) bathroom tiles too.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys! Ill look into it on DIY

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*diy*

home depot has clinics on home diy ,saw a class on tiling slated for the middle of the month in the scarb store near me .
cheers


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Darkblade48 said:


> Your washroom looks like a mirror image of my washroom. Toilet, etc are on the wrong side. I think I have the same (or very similar looking) bathroom tiles too.


Sweet, I my toilet was leaking so when I went to fix it I noticed the previous owner put 4 different layers of stick tiles down. So I said f*** it n started demoing took out the toilet vanity and tub stripped the walls put new drywall up n started new, this is my price breakdown

Tub 200$ On sale at home depo (didn't want anything special as I'm not planning on staying here too long 
vanity was 80$ on sale ( would have got a better one but the Gf came home all excited about this one so it went in

Got the toilet at home hardware got 80$ after mail in rebate, but when I got to the cash it was 80$ instead of being 150$ so as they went to fix it my dad peeped up and said that's the price you gotta give him, so they gave him a dirty look n gave it to me  so basically free

Tiles got at the tiles shop, aswell as the border which is just a backsplash

All and all IDE say it cost me under 600$ after everything... I also made a room n put a washroom in downstairs in my fish room









Spent like 250$ making that baby, just gotta put doors on the electical panel


----------

